# Is it just me or has my Dataone UL900C speed been increased?? ._.



## Arun the Gr8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Since this month I have been receiving speeds ranging around 2 Mbps whereas the plan says 512 kbps till 8 GB and 256 kbps afterwards?? What's happening?

*www.speedtest.net/result/901833709.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 3, 2010)

The Bandwidth of BB Home Combo ULF 900 plan is upgraded as follows:

Plan Name 	BB Home Combo ULF 900
Existing Bandwidth 	512 Kbps upto 8 GB & 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB
Revised Bandwidth 	4 Mbps upto 8 GB & 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB

BSNL withdraws 2 Broadband plans and Upgrades 3 Broadband plans


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Then why isn't the change been made in the BSNL site.. And what kind of f***ing upgrade is this? 4mbps for 8 gb... and then 256kbps? are you kidding me?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 4, 2010)

they call it the "Fair Usage Policy"...ya...it disgusts all


----------



## pauldmps (Aug 4, 2010)

So BSNL got the news that "Anything below 4 Mbps is not considered Broadband" ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Then why isn't the change been made in the BSNL site.. And what kind of f***ing upgrade is this? 4mbps for 8 gb... and then 256kbps? are you kidding me?



BB Home Combo ULF 900 *
4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB 

Check BSNL SITE
.:Unlimited Home Only:.

BB Home Combo ULF 1000 *
1 Mbps upto 15 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 15 GB


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah its true...
i too also called the customer care but they said according to us 900 combo plan has 512Kbps speed upto 8Gb, but i noticed on bsnl site it is 4Mbps. Now what's the reality, to reveal it i am going to bsnl office tomorrow.  So wait till then for the confirm update.

I am using 1100 Combo plan right now, which has 2Mbps upto 15Gb. They also told me that now this plan has been removed!
I feel its better to pay 900 for 4Mbps rather than 2Mbps. I love to surf at high speed


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello everybody..
yesterday i went to the main exchange broadband section and confirmed about the "BB Home Combo ULF 900" plan. They said speed will be provided as given on the website. So i have filled up the plan change form and now just keeping my figure crossed!!!
It will be really amazing to surf on 4Mbps at Home..


----------

